# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  21η Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση Ε.Ε.Ρ. - Hamfest 2013

## sv1her

*21η Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση Ε.Ε.Ρ. -* *Hamfest** 2013
*
*Το Σαββατοκύριακο 8 και 9 Ιουνίου 2013* η* Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (ΕΕΡ)* διοργανώνει για 21η χρονιά την καθιερωμένη Πανελλήνια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση – Hamfest 2013, που προσελκύει αρκετές εκατοντάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες από όλη την Ελλάδα. 
Η φετινή διοργάνωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο 
*
Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Περιστερίου*

που περικλείεται από τις οδούς Αγίου Βασιλείου, Δωδεκανήσου και Αναπαύσεως, Περιστέρι.

Συντεταγμένες : 38°01’02” Βόρειο (38°01728Ν) και 23°41’16” Ανατολικό (23°68769Ε).


Ώρες λειτουργίας: 
Σάββατο 8/6 από 12:00 μ. έως 8:00 μ.μ.
Κυριακή 9/6 από 9:00 π.μ. έως 4:00 μ.μ.

Στη συνάντηση θα πάρουν μέρος ως εκθέτες αντιπρόσωποι, έμποροι και κατασκευαστές με συσκευές, κατασκευές, παρελκόμενα και άλλα υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, επιστημονικές εκδόσεις και άλλα συναφή προϊόντα, με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των ραδιοερασιτεχνών καθώς και την επίδειξη, προώθηση και διάθεση τηλεπικοινωνιακού και λοιπού εξοπλισμού νέας τεχνολογίας. Ειδικός χώρος έχει προβλεφθεί για τη λειτουργία «Ραδιοερασιτεχνικής Αγοράς Μεταχειρισμένων», για συναδέλφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες απ’ όλη την Ελλάδα.

http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=351&LANG=GR

----------

